# USB port has power but won't recognize



## nashwen (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi, I have HP Pavilion DV6338SE Laptop that 2 of the 3 USB ports will not recognize anything when I connect it. Upon boot up they appear as unknown device. 

I have went through all other help & support and tech advice I could find online including a SafeMode removal of the Hub Root controller and a reboot. Not sure exactly when it started doing this because typically I use the other two ports for my chill pad and my cell phone. I assumed THEY were the unknown devices. They apparently do not need drivers per se and only need power so I didnt realize until I tried to plug in a printer that they were not working. They have power but will not recognize ANY device that I plug in. Yes, I was able to use other devices after first using the chill pad and the phone charger, for months actually. As I said, not sure when it first started.

Running Window Vista Home Premium SP2, 1.8 GHz AMD 64 X2 Mobile Technology, 4GB ram. 

I even removed the key board bevel and checked the connection (or tried) on that usb port I could get access to pretty easily. It wasn't loose but that is about all I can tell you. Any suggestions you can give would be great.

I am sorry if this is on the forums somewhere else, but I did do a search and was unable to find this particular problem. 

Thanks.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!

USB ports do require drivers. They are usually installed during the CHIPSET installation. Do you have your driver’s CD/DVD for your system? If so, you may want to reinstall the CHIPSET drivers for the system.

What are the HARDWARE ID’s of the unknown devices? If you go to DEVICE MANAGER, check the properties of the devices that are unknown, clcik on DETAILS, drop down to the HARDWARE IDs.

Copy and paste the HW ID’s here so we can check to see what devices they actually are.

Thanks!


----------



## nashwen (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you,
Everything came preloaded and what I have is only a recovery CD. Really didn't want to go that route if I didn't have to. So, no, no driver CD.

Device hardware id's for the unknown USB devices are

1. USB\VID_0C45&PID_62C0&REV_0210
USB\VID_0C45&PID_62C0

2. USB\UNKNOWN


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the update!

Nope, don't blame you one bit for not wanting to go thru the recovery process. Not a way I would take either unless it was the very last resort!

Thanks for the update, maybe the HP site has the drivers for you. I'll see if I can locate them for you!


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay, located the downloads and the CHIPSET driver is available for download. Please download it, install it, and let us know if that helps. Before you install it, please remove all USB devices from the system if you have any attached.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3370345&lang=en

Thanks!


----------



## nashwen (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you,

Did that. Still have 2 unknown devices. Now they are 

USB\UNKNOWN

AND

USB\UNKNOWN


Although the 2 bad usb ports can provide power to devices it doesn't acknowledge that they are plugged in. Not sure if they makes it any clearer or not.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------



## nashwen (Feb 6, 2010)

I followed these directions both ways, removing usb items before deleting the root HUB. No luck. Could this be a hardware issue or do you still feel it is software based?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see what this gives you

http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html


----------



## nashwen (Feb 6, 2010)

That gave me all the drivers, but I do not have any "marked" unknown devices. let me type to you what my control panel says for the USB:

-Universal Serial Bus Controllers
- Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
- Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
- Unknown Device
- Unknown Device
- USB Composite Device
- USB Composite Device
- USB Root Hub
- USB Root Hub


When I do a hardware ID on the 2 unknown device it gives me USB\UNKNOWN on both of them. I have nothing on the control panel with the yellow warning marker to indicate which driver is not functioning. If I try to update the driver on those 2 it tells me no driver needed.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try uninstalling the unknowns from the device manager and rebooting

try using a self powered usb hub


----------



## nashwen (Feb 6, 2010)

When I uninstall them and reboot, they reinstall on their own as Unknown Device.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a hub

i was hoping the reinstall would pick them up correctly


----------



## nashwen (Feb 6, 2010)

I just tried to plug up my keypad (that has 2 additional usb ports on it) to the 2 powered but non-working ports. It didn't give power to the device, but when I plug my phone up or my chill pad up, it gets power?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check highspeed or usb2 is enabled in the bios

i assume the laptop ports are usb2


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you check the usb port internally for damage?
There should be 4 connection "pins" or "keys" like the image below. 








Check to make sure they are intact and the "board" they are on is not broken.
You could also try cleaning the contacts with denatured alcohol and a swab. Be mindful to do this with the power off and the battery removed because USB ports usually receive power when the pc is powered down.

I have come across many broken and "dirty" ports that made poor connection.

I have also come across bum usb ports that, inexplicably, did not work although others on the same bus did. I have also noticed that a greater number of people who used ports for chill pads and peripheral charging have bum ports. Keep in mind this is personal observation and not statistic. It could just be coincidence.


----------

